# Best Font Size and Book Size for Print Copy of Novel?



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

Got my proof copies from CreateSpace today - ohhhh! so exciting. I felt like that commercial where the kid is wearing pullups (instead of diapers) and the jingle says, "I'm a big kid now."  

I have a question, though. I used Adobe Caslon Pro 11pt font with 1.0 line spacing when setting up the book in Scrivener. With book in hand, however, IMO the print is too small and too close together (old eyes, I guess!). Does anyone care to share suggested guidelines for fonts, text size and line spacing for print books? 

Another related question - I read somewhere that 6x9 is the best choice (can't remember the reason), so I took that advice. However, holding the book in my hand I think I prefer the 5x8 size. Any thoughts about what's the best size for a paperback book?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I go with 5.25 x 8 for my books, and that seems to work out nicely.

When we get the study guides for the books, that will be 8 x 10.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

emarilys said:


> Got my proof copies from CreateSpace today - ohhhh! so exciting. I felt like that commercial where the kid is wearing pullups (instead of diapers) and the jingle says, "I'm a big kid now."
> 
> I have a question, though. I used Adobe Caslon Pro 11pt font with 1.0 line spacing when setting up the book in Scrivener. With book in hand, however, IMO the print is too small and too close together (old eyes, I guess!). Does anyone care to share suggested guidelines for fonts, text size and line spacing for print books?
> 
> ...


When using Adobe Caslon Pro at 11 point, I tend to make the spacing 15 point. If you can't break the spacing into point sizes, that would be closer to 1.5-line spacing than anything. (As with all such things, individual preferences will vary.)

If you find the 11-point font still too small-looking for your preference, you might try 11.5 or 12 point.

6x9 is one of the most popular sizes for CS print books, but I'm not sure I'd use the word "best." What's best for each book varies.

There are four sizes on CreateSpace that get you the maximum distribution in their extended distribution network; 5x8, 5.25x8, 5.5x8.5, and 6x9. CreateSpace can do a lot of other custom-sizes, but you lose some distribution channels when you go to sizes other than those four.

I tend to choose (or recommend) trim sizes based on the book's length, with 6x9 being best for the longer/longest books because you can cut page-count with the extra space. Books that in 6x9 are going to be 350 pages or more, I recommend they stay in 6x9 to keep your costs lower. (Also because, once you go over 400 pages, you have to add more space to the inside margin to account for the effects of binding on longer manuscripts... which adds even more pages.

If a book is going to run around 300 pages or less at 6x9, I think start thinking/recommending that a smaller trim size can serve a shorter book like that better, making it look more substantial, so long as going down in trim size doesn't push your page count over 400.

NOTE: I developed these general ideas in the process of formatting 350 books over the last couple years, for a variety of clients. Some clients will still have other personal preferences, which is fine, but I like to have advice already thought out when asked. The focus for my advice is generally to keep a client's page count lower, and therefore their costs lower as well.

That's because CreateSpace charges the same per-page fee no matter what your trim size is... trim size does not affect pricing.

What does affect CS pricing is page count. That's why I focus my advice around it.

Opinions, however, will always vary, as will preferences of individual clients.

So I always default to 6x9 and adjust to smaller trim sizes based on manuscript length. If someone hands me a 92-page novella, for example, I generally default to recommending 5x8, because there's no question it'll look more substantial at the smallest trim size.

And of course, as always, if a client comes to me and already knows what trim size they want, then I just give them that, unless, in the process of formatting their book, I see that going up or down could benefit them somehow; then I might drop them an email with a question/suggestion to see if it makes a difference to them.

I mean, even though there are four sizes that get the maximum distribution in CS, if a client is set on a non-standard size, then I of course give them what they ask for.


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow. CraigInTwinCities, that was *so* helpful. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Teri Hall said:


> Wow. CraigInTwinCities, that was *so* helpful. Thank you for posting that.


Always glad to be helpful when I can be.


----------



## redacted (Dec 16, 2013)

emarilys said:


> Got my proof copies from CreateSpace today - ohhhh! so exciting. I felt like that commercial where the kid is wearing pullups (instead of diapers) and the jingle says, "I'm a big kid now."
> 
> I have a question, though. I used Adobe Caslon Pro 11pt font with 1.0 line spacing when setting up the book in Scrivener. With book in hand, however, IMO the print is too small and too close together (old eyes, I guess!). Does anyone care to share suggested guidelines for fonts, text size and line spacing for print books?
> 
> ...


My book was 5.5 x 8.5 simply because I measured all my paperbacks and the vast majority of them were that size, so I went with it. I also initially chose glossy, but tried matte recently, and it's gorgeous, so it's matte from now on. As for font, I used 11pt, because my book was over 550 pages otherwise, and with 11pt, I was able to squeeze it to around 500 pages. Since your book is relatively small, I don't think there's any need to go 11pt. 12pt would be just fine and preferable, I think.


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

jackcrows said:


> My book was 5.5 x 8.5 simply because I measured all my paperbacks and the vast majority of them were that size, so I went with it. I also initially chose glossy, but tried matte recently, and it's gorgeous, so it's matte from now on. As for font, I used 11pt, because my book was over 550 pages otherwise, and with 11pt, I was able to squeeze it to around 500 pages. Since your book is relatively small, I don't think there's any need to go 11pt. 12pt would be just fine and preferable, I think.


I'm with Jack. I've always gone with 5.5 x 8.5 since all my trad-pubbed books are that (hey, I like consistency).

On my last book, I used Book Antigua, size 11.5. The book came to 450 pages, but 11-pt felt too small in that font for me (and I really liked that font).


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

WOW! You have all been very helpful - especially you, CraigInTwinCities - what an awesome response. 

I've decided to go with the 5.25x8, as that's the size I (used to) like to read, with a 12 pt font (Kindle has spoiled me!). I reformatted the manuscript and it now comes out to 277 pages, which will have more perception of value, I think. It will cost more as well - but I think it's the best route for me to go. 

Much appreciated.


----------

